# Suche ein Programm Für Videos bearbeiten...



## aposch (22. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich :

-Ins Video etwas reinschreiben kann
-Zeitlupen machen kann
-Wiederholungen machen kann
-die Stimmen ändern...
-Eventuell Farben ändern kann..
-Schneiden... 

Is egal ob Freeware oder nicht. Aber währe besser wenn Freeware...

Bei mir in der Schule gibts eine Basketball AG, und da wollten wir für das Schulfest ein Werbespot drehen... Dunks Korbleger und so weiter... Deswegen währe es gut wenn man da wiederholungen machen könnte und dann auch noch in Zeitlupe und so.. Und vieleicht auch ins Video(während es läuft, dass es dort ist) etwas reinschreiben...

Aposch


----------



## aposch (23. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe Magix Video Deluxe 2007 plus. Wie findet ihr das Programm und gint es da eventuell noch andere Programme

Das wichtigste ist eben dass ich auf die Videos was draufschreiben kann und dass man wiederholungen mit zeitlupen macht... 

Aposch


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (23. Dezember 2006)

hi

natürlich gibt es noch ein paar andere Programme. Für deine Zwecke reicht VideoDeluxe vollkommen aus. Soll heißen, alle deine gewünschten Effekte kannst du mit dem Programm bewerkstelligen


----------



## El_Tomato (23. Dezember 2006)

Normalerweise müsste auf deinem PC Windows Movie Maker drauf sein.
Ich meine das Programm müsste das können was du da oben aufgelistet hast.


----------



## aposch (24. Dezember 2006)

OK, Ich probiere es mal mit Video Deluxe...

Aber mit Windows Movie Maker hab ich es schon versucht, da kann man keine Zeitlupen machen und in die Videos kann man auch nix Draufschreiben.

Aber egal ich wünsche euch schöne Weihnachten und einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr 2007


----------



## chmee (26. Dezember 2006)

Frohe Weihnacht wünsch ich auch.

Diese Frage ist ähnlich schwer zu beantworten wie einen Rat zum Autokauf zu geben.
Wieviel Geld möchtest Du anlegen ? Die Dinge, die Du benötigst sind in so gut wie
jeder Software drin. Aber alle möchten auch die beste Qualität haben, und das ist im
Beispiel "Zeitlupen" recht haarig, fast alle Programme können die Abspielgeschwindigkeit
herabsetzen - sieht nicht besonders aus, könnte aber reichen - , Spezialsoftware für
Zeitlupen kosten einen Haufen Geld, das Ergebnis ist aber das Geld wert.

Da es hier um eine Schulsache geht, musst Du Dich damit abfinden, was die Standard-
programme - wie Magix, PremiereElements etc. - hergeben.

Niemand gibt Dir einen Ferrari zum Preis eines Golf.

Nebenbei muss man Ab und Zu um die Ecke denken.
Beispiel Texte rüberlegen. Man könnte sie in einer Malsoftware - Paint.net zB - erstmal
anlegen ( in der Größe der Videodatei ) und dann in der Videosoftware - wenn sie mehrere
Ebenen beherrscht - rüberlegen. Dann wird die Hintergrundfarbe des Textbildes heraus-
gestanzt. Stichworte Keying oder Maske. Fertig.

mfg chmee


----------

